# Hey guys started to get the addiction itch for these bottles.



## Truth1253 (Aug 19, 2018)

I’ve been buying more bottles lately and the wife said go find some....so here I am. I buy local New Orleans hutch bottles etc. I went in the river to get my feet wet (pun intended) with eyeing bottles and found this one. Any idea of age? I know it’s not old old but it’s a start. Thanks for looking. 

I think this has the potential into growing into another full blown addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 19, 2018)

Interesting looking bottle!  I think it held some type of medicine and the roman numerals meant the volume.  Not sure about the weird mark.  Maybe it was the glass manufacturer mark.  You can search this site.  https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 19, 2018)

adam.w.brymer said:


> Interesting looking bottle!  I think it held some type of medicine and the roman numerals meant the volume.  Not sure about the weird mark.  Maybe it was the glass manufacturer mark.  You can search this site.  https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk



Adam I appreciate it so much. Is there a name for the top of this bottle? I liked it because I’ve never seen one that looked like this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Aug 20, 2018)

its likely been there for some time but I'd say maybe from the 20's or 30's era but tough to determine without any markings , these sort of bottles are only really collectable if they have names on them or cities


----------



## sandchip (Aug 20, 2018)

The weird 3 looking symbol stands for ounces.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 20, 2018)

sandchip said:


> The weird 3 looking symbol stands for ounces.



Thanks so there’s no maker mark. Oh well I still like the top of it. Thank you sandchip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 20, 2018)

RCO said:


> its likely been there for some time but I'd say maybe from the 20's or 30's era but tough to determine without any markings , these sort of bottles are only really collectable if they have names on them or cities



Yeah I’m gonna start moving up in this bottle game. Checking rivers and streams sure is a lot cooler. Should have do this months ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 20, 2018)

Truth1253 said:


> Adam I appreciate it so much. Is there a name for the top of this bottle? I liked it because I’ve never seen one that looked like this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never seen that type top, which is why it was interesting to me.  I am assuming it had some type of stopper that used a wire to anchor it down. If the seam goes all the way to the top, it is after 1900.  But I would agree that it is from 20's-30's.  Probably not worth much because of no embossing and the condition.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 20, 2018)

Looks like a Kork-n-Seal top to me, or something similar.  They were used for medicine on occasion, I've got a cod liver oil bottle with one.  Does it fit a standard bottle cap?


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 21, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Looks like a Kork-n-Seal top to me, or something similar.  They were used for medicine on occasion, I've got a cod liver oil bottle with one.  Does it fit a standard bottle cap?



Oooh I love cod liver oil

I check on a cap thanks CB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 30, 2018)

Sandchip, once I researched those symbols and yes it's ounces AND amount of "servings" I guess you would say, all in one. Used mainly by pharmacists .

GLASSHOPPER55


----------



## jarhead67 (Sep 7, 2018)

Looks like it may be an embalming fluid or some type of IV med bottle.  That type of top would allow a rubber cap and molded tube to be placed over it and the  bottle was tipped upside down to dispense. Are there graduation marks on the side of the bottle?


----------



## borderrat (Sep 7, 2018)

Looks like you have all the symptons , unfortunately there is no cure.


----------



## Truth1253 (Sep 7, 2018)

jarhead67 said:


> Looks like it may be an embalming fluid or some type of IV med bottle.  That type of top would allow a rubber cap and molded tube to be placed over it and the  bottle was tipped upside down to dispense. Are there graduation marks on the side of the bottle?



No no markings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Sep 7, 2018)

borderrat said:


> Looks like you have all the symptons , unfortunately there is no cure.



You mean that’s it? I’m done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like Citrate of magnesia  bottle,have two with same type top


----------

